# AFAW 14' Big Beach



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Getting to ready to build mine once Tommy gets my blank in. Anyone have an tips for building this blank? It will be built with cork tape and a permanent reel seat...

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Getting to ready to build mine once Tommy gets my blank in. Anyone have an tips for building this blank? It will be built with cork tape and a permanent reel seat...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandcrab


I built mine without a reel seat, but used Ron's (Iceman) guide placement recommendation.

I believe the butt comes with heat shrink tubing already on the butt- are you planning on removing it ?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

SC,

Shrink wrap will be taken off and replaced with cork tape for the butt and foregrip section. Rod will be built as a conventional heaver..

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

do you find that the shrink wrap doesn't hold up as well, or is it just your personal choice.. I would thint the BB would be pretty thick around when cork is added.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

OK - let e know what size reel seat you wind up using- I may install one on my big beach sometime down the road- after I retire it from tournament casting.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

26 should work on the handle, I also cork taped and it is actually pretty thin compared to all my rods. I didn't put a guide on the butt section but if I did it again I would put one down there, probably a 30. Again, keep in mind the tip is flexy and if you do a static load layout you'll have a ton of guides in the first 3 ft. If it were me doing it again, I'd try and minimize that and also think about not doing an underwrap or shorten my overwraps to aid in recovery and cut down the weight in the tip.

you'll like it but its a big sumbich to fish with.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Charkbait said:


> 26 should work on the handle, I also cork taped and it is actually pretty thin compared to all my rods. I didn't put a guide on the butt section but if I did it again I would put one down there, probably a 30. Again, keep in mind the tip is flexy and if you do a static load layout you'll have a ton of guides in the first 3 ft. If it were me doing it again, I'd try and minimize that and also think about not doing an underwrap or shorten my overwraps to aid in recovery and cut down the weight in the tip.
> 
> you'll like it but its a big sumbich to fish with.


CB,

Thanks. Everything I had heard about the building the BB recommended to have a guide on the butt section and to NOT use an underwrap and make the overwraps as short as possible - as you have said. Thanks for the info on this and earlier posts. I'll post photos once I get it done next month...

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Are there any adverse effects of not using an under wrap after years of fishing? 

Robert


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

thekingfeeder said:


> Are there any adverse effects of not using an under wrap after years of fishing?
> 
> Robert


I have a couple of smaller saltwater rods that I built without underwraps. When building those rods, I not only coated the wraps with epoxy but the section of rod blank directly below the guides that is normally not coated as well. Seems to have held up pretty good so far...

Sandcrab


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

wish I had known all that ahead of time! titanium may make sense too, not for me cause I'm cheap.

My BB will last forever but I think the performance is hindered. Course with 8nbait it probably doesn't matter.

I think if you are going to undercoat with epoxy you might as well wrap it, how much does that thread weigh? 

If I were to do it again I would permagloss it under the guides to save the epoxy weight, or leave it to the gloss on the blank already to protect it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

CB,

The underwrap issue on a heaver - after all - it is a heaver and I don't plan on holding it forever unless I'm fighting a fish. The weight of the underwrap and accompanying overwrap with epoxy is probably not that big of an issue. Sure, the added weight will slow the rod down a bit - but for casting, staking it, and playing a fish - I really don't see the big concern about NOT using an underwrap at this point. My AS 1265's and 1508 rods have them. I hold and fish the AS 1265 all night long and I really don't notice the fact that they are heavier...The 1508 is used for 4-10 oz, has underwraps, and works just fine with me. 

Sandcrab


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

The difference would only be a few Grams at most,it is Said that they affect the action


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Are there any adverse effects of not using an under wrap after years of fishing?
> 
> Robert


no. under wraps are purely cosmetic, except for those heavy boat rods.


----------

